# Finally some photos of my ZHP....



## dashht330i (Jul 31, 2003)

Have had her for about a month now.... already 2000 miles +

Anyways... like to share a few photos, you'all help me pick this out!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

:yikes: That color combo looks HOT. The interior trim looks awesome with the Nat Brown:thumbup:. Congrats on the car and enjoy it


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

:yikes: 

sporty yet classy :thumbup:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I like!!! I am a little biased toward Black Sapphire though.  :thumbup:


----------



## dashht330i (Jul 31, 2003)

*Thanks everyone...*



Andy said:


> I like!!! I am a little biased toward Black Sapphire though.  :thumbup:


Appreciate all the kind comments guys.... this is my first BMW, and I must say that I am in love. Never thought a commute would be so much fun!! :thumbup:

Andy... your car sold me on the Sapphire black vs. Silver Grey.
Pretty much the same ride except the brown cow...

Have you put clears on yours?? How does it look if so...?
The last pics of your ride I saw did not have clears....


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

dashht330i said:


> Appreciate all the kind comments guys.... this is my first BMW, and I must say that I am in love. Never thought a commute would be so much fun!! :thumbup:
> 
> Andy... your car sold me on the Sapphire black vs. Silver Grey.
> Pretty much the same ride except the brown cow...
> ...


Yeah, I added OEM clears all around and added 38% window tint. I need to get some updated pics for the Showroom. 

You are soooo going to love your car, it only gets better with time!! Welcome to the ZHP club!!

Here is a couple "action" pics with the clears, I'll try to get some better ones posted soon. I think the clears really adds that little extra sporty look to the ZHP, I highly recommend them.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43123

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Thats a bad mutha' !!!! :thumbup:


----------

